# Missouri flask



## Screwtop (Jul 23, 2019)

Here is one I got yesterday. I spyed an English earthenware flask from the 1850's 1860's, but I didn't have enough cash with me. I know where to find it in the future.




If anyone wants to trade for it, let me know!


----------

